# Entscheidung: neuen Job annehmen trotz weniger Gehalt?



## -RedMoon- (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute, 
ich bräuchte hier mal einige Denkanstöße. Folgende Situation:



Wollte mich vor 2 Jahren beruflich verändern, was neues machen (was hat mich da bloß geritten, ich Idiot)
bin dann von der Industrie (Elektronik Forschung-Entwicklung) ins Consulting gewechselt
Arbeite seit genau 2 Jahren nun als IT-Security Berater in einem Consulting Unternehmen
Bin oft unterwegs, bundesweit, mit Krawatte+Anzug, schlüpfe in meine Rolle und labere Bla-Bla an den Kunden ran, was mich selber nicht interessiert. Der Kunde brauchts aber und kauft es und ist glücklich, dass es mich gibt
Mein Gehalt beträgt rund 58000 im Jahr. Keine Zulagen, Arbeitszeit flexibel (40-55Std. Woche), und oft 20 Stunden Tage wegen Reisetätigkeit was ab 11 Std. nicht als Arbeitszeit zählt. Kein Ausgleich von Überstunden usw.
35 Tage Urlaub (theoretisch), die man aber kaum nehmen kann, da man mit seiner Arbeit sonst nicht fertig wird (Umsatzvorgaben). 30 Tage gehen gerade so.
Dienstwagen alle drei Jahre nach Wahl + Sprit + Privatnutzung (muss ich aber selber zahlen, monatlich pauschal rund 600€ vom netto gehen dafür weg)
Job: eine Mischung aus Vertrieb und technischer Ausarbeitung eines Securitykonzeptes (für Industrie, Behörden, Kliniken...keine Kleinkundschaft)
Ich bin in diesem Job aber absolut unglücklich. Ich muss jeden Tag jemand sein, der ich aber nicht wirklich bin. Jeden Tag eine andere Rolle spielen. Die Leute sind total anders als ich (extrovertiert, laut, große Klappe, happy und viel trara...). Ich bin so ziemlich das Gegenteil davon. Aber ich erkenne auch bei denen oft gespielte Rollen.

Nun könnte ich einen anderen Job antreten:

Genau das was mir Spass machen würde
In der Industrie, als Programmierer und Test-Ing. für Mikrocontroller
Kein Kundenkontakt
als Weißkittel im Labor rumhantieren
messen, programmieren, Schrauben, Löten, Finger schmutzig machen, alles in die Luft jagen (herrlich, genau das liebe ich) 
keine Reisetätigkeit
aber täglich pendeln 40km*2 (hatte ich zuvor aber auch 6 Jahre lang gemacht, irgendwann gehts dann)
Ich benötige fürs Pendeln aber wieder ein Auto was ich selber zahlen müsste
Und das Gehalt beträgt lediglich 44000€ + Überstundenauszahlung + kleine Jahresprämie (500-1000€ vielleicht)
Habe aber noch nicht verhandelt
30 Tage Urlaub

Eigentlich genau mein Ding, Firma wirkt OK, es arbeiten sogar zwei ehemalige Kollegen von mir dort, die auch positives berichten. Manchmal ist es stressig, wenn es schnell gehen muss, aber das gibts ja überall.
Andererseits habe ich Familie und eine Wohnung abzuzahlen. Da ist ein gutes Gehalt sehr wichtig
Aber ich halte wiederum den ganzen Mist von jetzt nicht noch viel länger durch. Ich mache mich kaputt, auch körperlich durch die vielen Überstunden. Habe bereits Magenprobleme und Bluthochdruck bekommen.
Zudem werde ich immer älter, bin Anfang 40 (aber geistig und körperlich junggeblieben, wirke eher wie 30). Irgendwann kann ich aber trotzdem nicht mehr wechseln.

Was meint Ihr? Sollte ich meinem Herzen folgen und schauen dass ich Spaß an der Arbeit habe, oder weiterhin gefrustet einen Sch...Job machen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Oktober 2015)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> weiterhin gefrustet einen Sch...Job machen?



Persönliche Meinung: So viel Geld kann man einem nicht zahlen dass das dauerhaft gut gehen kann.


----------



## Ralle82 (29. Oktober 2015)

Ganz ehrlich: Wenn du so dermaßen unzufrieden bist, hast du deine Frage schon nahezu selbst beantwortet! Die Langzeitfolgen stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Mehr an Geld, denn wenn du in naher Zukunft mit der Nase hoch liegst, nützt dir das nix mehr und deine Family hat dich lieber auch gesund. Von dem Gehalt aus der von dir favorisierten Tätigkeiten wirst du mit Sicherheit auch den Lebensunterhalt deiner Family bestreiten können (weiß ja nicht in welchem Luxus ihr schwelgt ) und zusätzlich bleibt bestenfalls deine Seele gesund...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. Oktober 2015)

Mach deinen Fehler vor 2 Jahren rückgängig von dem Geld hast am Ende auch nichts mehr kannst höchstens vererben... . Geld macht am ende nicht Glücklich. Aber umziehen in die nähe des Jobs wenn es geht wäre wohl besser als ständig soviel Zeit von und zur Arbeit zu verschwenden da sind aber aus meiner Sicht die Arbeitgeber gefragt die sollten dafür sorgen das ihre Mitarbeiter schon aus eigenem Interesse einen kurzen Weg zur arbeit haben in dem sie wie es sehr viel früher auch üblich war Wohnungen für ihre Mitarbeiter bauen.

Kann aber auch schief gehen welcher Job ist heute schon wirklich sicher. Wenn man nach dem Jobwechsel bald ohne Job dasteht aber vermutlich nicht in dem bereich in dem du arbeitest.


----------



## michelthemaster (29. Oktober 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinung: So viel Geld kann man einem nicht zahlen dass das dauerhaft gut gehen kann.



Ich bin da klar der gleichen Meinung wie der Alk. Geld alleine macht nicht glücklich, ganz im Gegenteil. Dauerhaft kann ein gut bezahlter Job, mit dessen Umständen man aber absolut nicht zufrieden ist, einen kaputt machen (Burnout etc), und dann hat man gar nix von dem Geld, wenn man zB berufsunfähig deswegen wird oder einfach keine Freude mehr im Leben empfindet. Macht das was dir Spaß macht, der Rest ist unwichtig 

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Faxe007 (29. Oktober 2015)

Hey das hört sich ja schlimm an, dann wechsel Mensch. Was bringt der Dienstwagen wenn dir dadrin schlecht wird beim Gedanken zum Kunden zu fahren. Ferndiagnosen sind zwar schwierig aber Du es ja schon selber ganz eindeutig rausgearbeitet: Du willst unbedingt wechseln aber traust dich nicht.  
Ich schätze mal Du kannst mit dem neuen Arbeitgeber verhandeln gerade wenn du darlegst dass du vorher deutlich mehr verdient hast und nun einen sehr langen (kostenintensiven) Weg zur Arbeit auf dich nehmen müsstest aber extrem motiviert und viel Erfahrung hast. Falls es dich beruhigt, bei der neuen Firma bist du ja auch nicht für immer festgenagelt. Was sagt denn eigentlich deine Familie dazu?
Rückblickend bereut man doch praktisch nie was man getan hat sondern was man nicht getan hat.


----------



## Garnorh198 (29. Oktober 2015)

Mein Schwager hat das gleiche gemacht wie du, nur in einer anderen Branche. Das Resultat war ein Herzinfarkt mit Mitte 40. Jetzt arbeitet er nur noch halbtags als Küster  seiner Gemeinde. Aber er ist glücklich !  Geld kann das nicht aufwiegen. Und was macht deine Familie, wenn du dich unglücklich zu Tode gearbeitet hast?


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß nicht... ich bin weiß Gott nicht der Typ der morgens wach wird und sich freut dass er aufstehen und arbeiten gehen darf (wobei ich ja weiß dass der Zustand durchaus erstrebenswert ist und heutzutage nicht jeder in dieser glücklichen Lage ist).

Aber prinzipiell mache ich gerne was ich arbeite - nicht immer alles aber das geht wohl jedem so. Das Betriebsklima bei uns ist trotz aktuell schlechter (Markt-)Lage auch sehr angenehm. Gesehen an meiner Ausbildung und Statistiken die man so findet bin ich als Maschinenbauingenieur in meinem aktuellen Arbeitsverhältnis unterbezahlt. Aber das ist mir zehn Mal lieber als 20K mehr im Jahr zu bekommen und mich jeden Tag da hin zu schleppen wo ich keinen Bock drauf hab und die Kollegen ätzend sind.

Vielleicht würde man da kurzfristig anders drüber denken wenn man wirklich Geldprobleme hat (ich bin zwar laut Statistik unterbezahlt aber ja lange nicht arm) aber trotzdem bleibe ich dabei: Ein Job den man nicht gerne macht macht einen kaputt.


----------



## EX-Buzz (29. Oktober 2015)

Ist natürlich immer leicht aus einer Position, in der man nicht betroffen ist, einem anderen Ratschläge zu geben. Aber ich versuch es mal.

Ich geh mal von meinem derzeitigen Job aus. Ich erstelle Bedrohungsanalysen für Krisengebiete und Berate das Personal dann teilweise auch vor Ort. Es ist der interessanteste Job, den ich mir persönlich vorstellen kann, bedingt durch die derzeitige Weltlage ist es aktuelle eher sehr stressig, aber wenn einem der Job Spass macht, dann nimmmt man Stress gerne in Kauf. Gehaltsmässig bin ich auch ungefähr in deinem jetzigen Bereich angesiedelt, je nachdem wo ich bin, wirds auch mal etwas mehr. 

Meinen Job davor hab ich GEMACHT, nicht weil ich es toll fand, sonder weil ich musst, aber ich hab ihn nicht geliebt, es war halt ein Job um Geld zu verdienen und im Leben voran zu kommen. Verdient hab ich sogar etwas mehr als jetzt, aber das Geld hat die Unzufriedenheit nicht aufgewogen, will sagen:

Auch in deinem vllt. Neuen Job wirst du bald mehr verdienen, das was dort aufgerufen wird ist dein Einstiegsgehalt, dass weisst du besser als ich. Aber es ist wirklich unbezahlbar, wenn du einen Job hast, der dir gefällt und der dir Spaß macht. Denn früher oder später wird dich dein jetztiger Job nur noch mehr ankotzen und deine Leistungen werden sinken, du wirst keine Energie mehr reinstecken und Fehler machen.

Bedenke, vllt. kannst du mit deinem erworbenen Wissen, auch eine Nebentätigkeit machen und so die Differenz ausgleichen oder du verhandelst noch ein bisschen.  Man muss Leben können, ganz klar..... aber Geld ist nicht alles.

Ich würde dir, aus persönlicher Erfahrung, zu dem neuen Job raten.


----------



## rabe08 (29. Oktober 2015)

Das meiste, was unter Consulting läuft, ist einfach nur gute Leute verbrennen. Oft, aber nicht nur, frische Uni-Abgänger, die noch grün hinter den Ohren sind. Die müssen sich für etwas Schmerzensgeld den Hintern aufreissen. Genau wie bei Dir sind die dann im Schnitt gut 100 Stunden die Woche unterwegs, bezahlt werden aber nur 40. Kriegst Du eigentlich korrekt die steuerfreie Verpflegungskostenmehraufwandspauschale? Achso, währenddessen nagelt der psychotische Chef die Personalchefin auf seinem Schreibtisch. Kein Spruch, erlebte Realität. Böse, böse Welt da draußen.

Was Du schilderst, ist schlichtweg illegal. Deine Arbeitszeit muss bezahlt werden. Du musst Deinen Urlaub nehmen können. Nimm Deinen Abschied, schreib aber vorher gründlich auf, was Dir eigentlich noch zustand. Urlaub, den Du nicht nehmen konntest, nicht bezahlte Überstunden, alles. Und besprech das vor(!) Deinem Abschied mir einem Anwalt. Eine Beratung kostet nicht die Welt und eigentlich sollte da was gehen. Und wenn es eine außergerichtliche Einigung ist.  Und mach, was Dir Spaß macht.

Ich kenne übrigens einige Consultants, die richtig gut sind, viel Geld verdienen und Spaß bei der Arbeit haben. Die haben alle eins gemeinsam: Bevor sie Consultants wurden, haben sie lange, lange Berufserfahrung gesammelt. Einer war z.B. 15 Jahre bei SAP und hat sich dann als SAP-Berater selbständig gemacht. Und kassiert nun 25.000 € für einen Monat. Er macht sich übrigens keinen Stress, bei dem Kurs hat er es nicht nötig, 8, 9, 10, 11 oder 12 Monate im Jahr zu arbeiten. Sein Preis wird von den Auftraggebern gerne bezahlt,   denn er ist richtig gut und macht seine Arbeit wie vereinbart. Ein anderer Bekannter war lange Geschäftsführer, wurde ihm dann zu stressig. Er macht jetzt in Consultant und macht in (großen) Firmen Sachen, die da eigentlich jeder könnte, aber keiner macht. z.B. zu einem bestimmten Thema, oft auch einem Produkt, in einer Firma alles zusammensammeln, was dazu da ist, zu strukturieren und als Doku fertig zu machen. Macht 1000 € pro Tag. Irgendwie witzig, aber es funktioniert.

Vielleicht merkst Du was. Die machen das, weil sie es wollen und sie machen es auf eigene Rechnung. Ohne BWL-Kasper dabei, oder auch "Chef" genannt. Ich kenne auch Consultants, für die der Kunde 20.000 bis 30.000 Euro im Monat abdrückt, bei denen dann aber noch weniger als bei Dir ankommt. Ist eine etwas große Differenz zwischen Erzeugungs- und Rechnungspreis, auch unter Berücksichtigung der Gemeinkosten. Die machen das alle nicht lang.


----------



## tripod (29. Oktober 2015)

kurz und schmerzlos meine meinung.

wenn du mit deiner familie mit dem "kleineren" gehalt klar kommst, würrde ich wechseln.

mein grund wäre: gesundheit kannst du dir nicht kaufen

es muss ja nicht gleich gesundheitlich total bergab gehen, aber man weis nie.

sollte es aber gesundheitlich dann nicht so toll kommen, dann hast du evtl nicht mehr so die wahlmöglichkeiten.


----------



## L0calHorst (29. Oktober 2015)

Also mal jetzt rein aus monetärer Sicht, wenn dich das Auto 600€ netto im Monat kostet, dann dürften unterm Strich zwischen den 58k brutto und den 44k brutto nicht so viel Differenz netto werden. Ein neues Auto musst du zwar selbst finanzieren, aber das geht deutlich günstiger wenn du nicht gerade einen neuen Audi A6 3.0 TDI oder ähnliches kaufst. Ein kleinerer Gebrauchter reicht zum Pendeln auch.


----------



## s-icon (30. Oktober 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach verdienst du relativ wenig für ein Consultant, da dürfte noch ordentlich Luft nach oben sein?
Hab Freunde im IT- Consultant Sektor, die verdienen sechsstellig ( Oracle), denen macht der Job zwar spaß, aber trotzdem ist Consulting sehr zermürbend.

Der monetäre Unterschied ist nicht wirklich groß.
Wie sieht es mit den Aufstiegschancen aus?

40km einfacher Weg sind nicht gerade wenig, wenn man schon wenig Freizeit hat.

Wenn du merkst du kommst im Consultingbereich nicht weiter, dann tu es.

Hör auf dein Bauchgefühl.





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinung: So viel Geld kann man einem nicht zahlen dass das dauerhaft gut gehen kann.



Dauerhaft nicht, aber es ist schon ein beruhigendes Gefühl, wenn  die Hütte abbezahlt ist.
Danach kann man alles machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Oktober 2015)

Meine persönliche Meinung: Das Wohlbefinden geht mir über alles. Nur dann ist man langfristig gut
und nur dann geht es beruflich, privat, mental und in Folge auch mit dem Gehalt weiter. Wer sich 
zwingt, Dinge gegen die innere Überzeugung zu machen, hat langfristig Probleme.

Die finanziellen Einbußen sind schmerzlich, dazu die neue Probezeit. Ist das neue Unternehmen 
solide, kennst Du Deine Kollegen? Ich finde inzwischen Assessment Center sehr hilfreich, wenn man
 zwei Tage Zeit hat, das neue Umfeld anzuschauen. Ich habe die letzten Bewerbungen immer als
ein "Die Firma darf sich mir vorstellen" gesehen. Wenn sie sich gut genug dargestellt hat, nahm 
ich den Job.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, die Entscheidung ist schwer. Sieh es positiv, Du hast zwei tolle Optionen, 
einen vermeintlich gut bezahlten Job, wir kennen jetzt die Region nicht, in München wäre es ein
Hungerlohn in Schwerin ein ordentliches Gehalt, oder einen, der Dir Spaß machen würde. Wer hat
das schon! Schlaf ein paar Tage drüber, rede mit der Familie trink ein Bier und triff die Entscheidung.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du es nicht durchhältst, gibt es ja wohl keine Alternative.

Ich würde es dennoch so lange durchziehen, wie man es eben mitmachen kann. Je mehr Geld man hat, desto früher kann man finanziell unabhängig werden.


----------



## -RedMoon- (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich danke euch für die Anregungen.
Ich habe mich nun entschieden: werde den Job nun annehmen.

Muss noch eine Hürde nehmen: habe für Mitte November einen neuen Termin bekommen um mich mal mit dem neuen Team zu treffen. Hoffentlich mögen wir uns.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Oktober 2015)

Gute Entscheidung!


----------



## Imperat0r (30. Oktober 2015)

Klar ist es immer schön, wenn man viel Geld verdient. Allerdings ist Geld nicht alles, vorallem nicht wenn deine Gesundheit darunter leidet.
Als Berater braucht man schon ein dickes Fell. Ich habe eine Ausbildung zum Programmierer gemacht und mir wurde eine Beraterstelle im ERP Bereich nach der Ausbildung angeboten.
Diese habe ich sofort abgelehnt, weil ich wusste, dass ich nicht der Typ dafür bin. Eigentlich genau wie du eher introvertiert und müsste in eine Rolle schlüpfen. 

Den Schritt habe ich bis heute nicht bereut. Ich arbeite seit 2 Jahren als Systemadministrator, habe keine Kundenkontakt und bin glücklich. Klar verdient man weniger als ein Berater,
aber damit kann man trotzdem gut leben.

Deswegen meine persönliche Meinung: 

Genieße das Leben, du bist gesund, hast eine Familie und mit 44 000 Jahresgehalt kann man normalerweise wenn man nicht über seine Verhältnisse lebt sehr gut leben.


----------

